# Mantrapping



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2014)

Traveler submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Trapping - Traps for big game.



> Although the book was written with guerrilla warfare in mind, the traps shown in this book are well suited for large game like deer and boar.
> 
> I'm only going to say this once, these are for procuring food and _*NOT*_ for hurting humans.



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2014)

Shit... just noticed this was posted in the wrong library section.


----------



## Tude (Apr 20, 2014)

And I halped. moved it.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you Tude


----------

